# Big thanks to Clean and Shiny



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi All,

Just wanted to say a big thank you to the guys at clean and shiny. Received my order yesterday and upon opening it there was an additional item (Britemax Iron Max) in there. Gave them a call this morning and the friendly chap i spoke to said i could keep it and would investigate how it ended up in there and also to make sure no one was missing a bottle in their order.

Thanks for the prompt service and the freebie


----------

